# How to properly use gelatin?



## gird123 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know this is on here some where because every thing is. I could not find it. I have read a few instructions on gelatin, but I still have not been able to make it work the way I think it should. Would some one mind doing a gelatin for dummies?


----------



## Koom (Nov 3, 2010)

gird123 said:


> I know this is on here some where because every thing is. I could not find it. I have read a few instructions on gelatin, but I still have not been able to make it work the way I think it should. Would some one mind doing a gelatin for dummies?


I currently use gelatin finings. I add the amounts per the instructions while degas that way it gets mixed in real good. So far I've used it in my welchs grape wine and my strawberry breeze wine. In both batches it worked awesome. But you have to degas before adding or the CO2 in the wine will suspend the lees and it won't clear properly.


----------



## gird123 (Nov 3, 2010)

How long can you leave it on the gelatin? If i rack, degas, gelatin do i need to bottle as soon as it clears. Will it remove some of the flavor


----------



## Koom (Nov 3, 2010)

I haven't seen any loss in flavor. It is ok to leave on the gelatin finings until your next racking. This will give time for the wine to clear. I would follow the recipe or kit. Usually you will only rack every couple months. 

As for bottling that will depend on if the wine is totally clear, and completely degassed. Are you using a kit? What kind of wine are you making?


----------



## gird123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Apple wine. I racked from primary to secondary and they have been in the secondary for about 2 months. The S.G. is stable so I assume it is time to rack again.

thank you,


----------



## gird123 (Nov 3, 2010)

how much per gallon?


----------



## Koom (Nov 4, 2010)

The gelatin finings I use is from LD Carlson. According to the directions it is 1 tsp per 5 gallons. Soak in cold water for one hour and then boil to dissolve.

And yes I would rack at this time and then add the finings. Also this is the time to add sorbate, backsweeten and use a fpak if you choose to. But definitely add your sorbate and kmeta. If you used real apples for your wine (as most of the experts here would say) it can be a little harder to clear. What I learned from here is , patience is the key to wine making.


----------



## LEONINE10 (Mar 9, 2018)

You are using 1tsp of gelatine. But what is the quantity of water that you are using to make this liquid solution.


----------



## LEONINE10 (Mar 9, 2018)

What is the required amount of water to make the solution using 1tsp of the gelatin finings.


----------



## LEONINE10 (Mar 9, 2018)

I am from Mumbai, India.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 9, 2018)

LEONINE10 said:


> You are using 1tsp of gelatine. But what is the quantity of water that you are using to make this liquid solution.






Koom said:


> The gelatin finings I use is from LD Carlson. * According to the directions it is 1 tsp per 5 gallons. * Soak in cold water for one hour and then boil to dissolve.


----------



## Arne (Mar 10, 2018)

Think you can put the tsp of gelatin in a cup or two of water. Let it soak, then bring it to a boil. Arne.


----------



## LEONINE10 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## Vinoish (Apr 15, 2018)

Question: if there's still some CO2 in the wine and the gelatin fails to clear the wine, is it safe to put more gelatin (and that other baggie it comes with, that binds with the gelatin, or something) in later?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 15, 2018)

Are you really talking about gelatin? From your description (of the two components), it sounds like you may be talking about Chitosan and Kieselsol. (I could be wrong!)

I am not sure of the answer to your specific question, but, in general: A) it is better to have the wine degassed before adding fining agents, and B) it is okay to use fining agents more than once.


----------



## Vinoish (Apr 15, 2018)

Gelatin and Kieselsol.

After the stabilizer, I've left it with the airlock on for a few days, and shaked the container a couple times. Other times I've shook it vigorously several times a day for two days. Anyway, there's no PSHHT! when I shake it now, after three days or something. That should mean it's degassed, no?


----------



## winemanden (Apr 17, 2018)

Don't know if Gelatine works by itself. I understood that it needs tannin, either in the wine already or added to make it work. After degassing of course.


----------

